# You DO NOT want to be landing there!!!!



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh Sh*t - imagine the state of his underpants! :?

http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/marcusgilbert/********/hungry_crocodiles.jpg


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

I think he will be alright, it's Action Man :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol: I think the colour of adrenalin is .........Brown :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

R70 TTC said:


> I think he will be alright, it's Action Man :wink:


 :lol: I hope so. Mind you - the bloke does have a reflection in the sea. Yikes! :? 
.


----------



## R70 TTC (Nov 30, 2006)

marcusgilbert said:


> R70 TTC said:
> 
> 
> > I think he will be alright, it's Action Man :wink:
> ...


That's no reflection! That's Scuba Action Man pissing himself laughing


----------

